# Lohnt sich heute Gothic 3 ?



## VodkaMen (20. April 2012)

hi ich wollte mal ne frage zu gothic 3 stellen

zu release von G3 habe ich auf den kauf verzichtet , da es extrem viele bugs gab und sich nach den offiziellen patches keine wirklichen verbesserungen ergaben und ich deswegen G3 sowie die darauffolgenden "Nachfolger" aufgegeben habe und mich Risen zugewandt hatte ( Super spiel mit wenig bugs ! ) . Nun habe ich mich mal wieder über G3 informiert und laut diversen nachtests mit dem communitypatch 1.7 läuft es nun wesentlich runder .

meine frage ist , stimmt das? ist G3 mit all den patches nun ordentlich spielspar und bugtechnisch auf einem niveau von risen? würde gern den dritten teil mal spielen .


----------



## Hawkins (20. April 2012)

Hab das Game erst vor ein paar Monaten durchgespielt mit dem Communitypatch. Es ist damit gut spielbar. Bis auf ein paar wenige Crashes lief es problemlos. Immer schön quicksaven! 

Es ist ein gutes Spiel, schaut auch heute grafisch noch ganz ok aus und mit dem communitypatch kann man es problemlos spielen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. April 2012)

Das war übrigens in den letzten Monaten/Jahren schon mehrfach als Heftvollversion bei diversen Spielemagazinen dabei 

Naja, ein "Über-RPG" ist es immer noch nicht, aber zumindest die ganz großen Bugs sind eigentlich raus. Für die paar Euro, die es noch kostet, kann man das ruhig mal spielen. Aber wie mein Vorschreiber schon sagte, immer schön speichern, einfach zur Sicherheit


----------



## Gahmuret (24. April 2012)

Gothic 3 ist spielbar, hab es vom Laden geschenkt bekommen, als ich mir dort Skyrim gekauft habe (wollten wohl die Lager endgültig reinigen :d)


----------



## Neawoulf (24. April 2012)

Wenn du auf nen roten Faden verzichten kannst und dir gelegentliche Nachladeruckler nichts ausmachen, dann ist es durchaus spielenswert. Die Nebenquests sind teilweise sehr gelungen, die Landschaft ist auch schön gemacht, die Musik sowieso. Mit Gothic 1 & 2 ist es dennoch nicht vergleichbar, aber ein schlechtes Spiel ist es auch nicht (mehr, zumindest mit dem aktuellen Community Patch). 

Es wird auch immer noch am Community-Story-Project gearbeitet. Das ist eine große Mods, die vor allem die Hauptstory überarbeiten will und wieder ein wenig näher an das Spielgefühl von Gothic 1 und 2 heranrücken soll. Ein Releasedatum gibt es meines Wissens nach aber noch nicht.


----------



## McDrake (24. April 2012)

Zur Info.
Die neuste Version ist die  _Gothic 3 - Enhanced Gold Edition_
_Features:


Weitläufige, grenzenlose Welt

Erweiterte, fast schon menschliche KI für hunderte Charaktere mit detaillierten Audiodialogen

Zahlreiche Nebenhandlungen stehen dem Spieler zur Auswahl

Über 50 verschiedene Monster und Tiere und dutzende menschliche Gegner

Über 50 verschiedene, kraftvolle Zaubersprüche und über hundert verschiedene Waffen

Einzigartige Charakterentwicklung

Enhanced Edition Features:
Vollkommen überarbeitete Spielmechanik und überarbeitetes Kampfsystem

Deutliche Verbesserungen im Bezug auf Grafik und Ton um eine noch bessere Atmosphäre zu schaffen

Eine Vielzahl an Verbesserungen, Hinzufügungen und Feinschliffen
_

Release war vor ein paar Wochen


----------

